# Hay Tedder



## steve-in-ga (Jul 16, 2011)

I am just starting out in the hay business in south Georgia and trying to keep costs down. I only have 9 acres of Bermuda grass and that is all that I plan on baling for now. I have a side delivery rake in fairly good shape and was wondering if I could use it to help dry down the hay instead of purchasing a tedder.


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Unless you're getting quite a bit of rain and the Bermuda is really thick you shouldn't have to do much to get it to dry. If mine is really thick, which hasn't been an issue the last couple years unfortunately, I will ted it the morning after I cut it as soon as it's light if possible. Don't think your rake will help drying, might make it worse. I would look for a used tedder or a new two basket because you will need it at some point.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

For small acreage, you can probably find a good, used two wheel tedder for around $500. At some point, you're going to get some hay rained on. When that happens, you're going to want a tedder to get it dried out.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

What are you cutting with? If in windrows set it as wide as possible. When the top 2/3 dries turn it over just move it enough to put top on bottom. If your putting two rows together move the rows side by side not one on top of the other. If that makes it too wide for your pickup on baler don't combine two rows. This method works well for me you results may vary


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, the only good thing I can say about rolabar/side delivery rakes, if your driving at the right speed and at the right position over the windrow, it's possible to get a majority of if not all the wet hay on top of the row.


----------



## steve-in-ga (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm cutting with a drum cutter that lays about a 2.5' windrow as it cuts.


----------



## steve-in-ga (Jul 16, 2011)

What would be the right position to approach the windrow to get it to just flip it over? The middle of the rake?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

No more to the end. On mine at least I keep the end about a foot mabey two over the edge of the row. You want the teeth to pick it up and rotate it one time only. Once you get out there you'll find the sweet spot and speed. you don't have to fly but you will need to get it going to get the teeth to fluff it up. hope you get some dry weather to cure with. I rake every thing i cut cost more in time and fuel but I believe the benifit of getting it up off the ground and mixing the hay makes for better feed plus the baler is able to get more of your crop. From what Ive read on this site your in an area that most guys use tedders so when you do expand do what works for others. Here in middle Kansas we have mostly hot dry weather that seldom causes us too much trouble. But if I do start Alfalfa I will probably get one...better to have one and not need it than to need it and not have it... good luck and be safe


----------

